# Can't connect to my modem config page



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello I am having a problem, which isn't letting me make a server public, because of closed ports.

I need to access my modem config page which I could access months ago. In Start, Run, cmd, ipconfig, my default gateway is "192.168.1.1". when I type it in Chrome Browser it says Error 324(when antivirus on) and Error 101(when antivirus off). Tried with explorer (cant connect), Firefox(says done and a blank page) and opera, none working.

The last time I could connect to that configuration page was like 4 months ago but I think I did something wrong and can't do it anymore. :sigh:

I called my ISP and when I asked to help a dude who answered said it's your own fault, not our problem...stupid customer support.

Can someone help me, how can I connect to that configuration page again?

Edit: Forgot to mention, my modem is TP-Link version TD-8610.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

first you need to make a proper identification of the equipment. If this has multiple lan ports its a router not a modem
second is to help you with equipment you need to tell us make and model.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> first you need to make a proper identification of the equipment. If this has multiple lan ports its a router not a modem
> second is to help you with equipment you need to tell us make and model.


its TP-Link and model TD-8610.
Also its not a router its a modem it only has 1 lan port.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

TD-8610

Look to the right side and you will see user guide.

Couple of things to know.

you can't forward ports with a modem
you can only forward port with a router
you would need to first put the modem in bridge mode before adding the router.\
reason is the modem is giving out a private ip which you can't forward. You need the public ip to forward ports.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> TD-8610
> 
> Look to the right side and you will see user guide.
> 
> ...


My modem is blocking ports, I think nothing else can do it... I tried with both firewalls and antiviruses off but ports still stay closed. If I can't forward them in modem, then how can I open them for access from outside network?
Or, how can I do it with my public ip?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

common misunderstanding

ports are not open by default
forwarded port= open port
not forwarded = closed

your modem can not block ports just as it can't forward ports. your isp could block ports
If you review my answer in #4 you will see the answer to your question of how to forward ports.

Now if you don't want to put in a router you can try using the windows firewall to allow certain ports access [understand what you are doing or you are opening holes for hackers/rouge programs to enter]


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

But in windows firewalls I opened the ports.
This is what I did: 
I clicked Windows Firewalls, Exceptions tab and Add port..., then I typed the port I wanted to open and confirmed. But when I check my ports with port checking webpages they say the ports are closed. Maybe a NAT can block the ports? If yes how can I create holes in it? I dont know, just asking... while ports are open in firewalls, and modem cant block them then why are they still closed?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you ask your isp if they are blocking ports?

For example a number of ISP TOU don't allow web servers so they block port 80


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

I asked them and they said they arent blocking any of those ports...I dont know what is blocking them.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Firewalls and antivirus not blocking ports. I have no router, modem and isp not doing it either...what else can block the ports?


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

I would recommend that you hard reset the modem. You will find a reset button on the modem. press and hold it for 20 sec and then restart the modem and then check the default gateway and try to log in to the modem configuration page and hopefully it will work.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

try Safe Mode with Networking. Most firewalls are disabled there.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried to reset my modem but I dont see anything happening. There's a small button on the back of the modem, I tried holding it for 30 seconds but I dont see anything happening I dont know if it is working or not...I'll try again.

Also how to use safe mode?
When starting Windows click F8 and choose safe mode with networking?


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

ok I tried to reset the modem I clicked the small Reset button and after 30 seconds holding it, I turned both modem and PC off. Then after turning them on, it didnt work.

I also tried to use safe mode it didnt work either. Usually chrome says error 324 but in safe mode it was 101, but still didnt work.
Tried in explorer too, didnt work either.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

I have both WinXP and Win7 in my computer and in 7 I could see a network map.
This is the map:

pc-123-
----Switch----Modem----Gateway----Internet
cc------
(I have 2 computers connected to switch, then the switch connects to modem)
What is that gateway thing can it be a router? I dont have a router in my home and I only have the modem connected directly to telephone cable.
I'm just saying this because it may be helpful but I don't know...


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Go to Run --> Cmd -->ping 192.168.1.1 and verify you get four replies or not.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

I did it and I get replies with a 0% loss.

This is the full reply:

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Pinging statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 <0% loss>
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## oscar12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of the service provider do not solve the problem of customer .One of my friend is also facing the same problem since 15 days and internet provider is not helping her.So i suggest her to change his internet provider.Can anyone give any other suggestion?
-----------------------------
For More Information click dsl


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh wait is it possible that I have a router (I dont really know if I do or not) and router and modem have the same IP???
I thought I have no router but Im not sure after reading a guide in internet. It says if in Ipconfig command I have internal IP and in www.whatismyip.org external one it means I have a router.

How can I be sure if I have a router and if I do, how can I change the IP of the router or modem if there's any conflict?

I'm confused..... :4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Mistakes you never read the link I gave you or you would already have the answer to your question.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

well I have a much detailed guide in my modem's CD. 
But in the guide it says if ping is successful, then I can try typing gateway in browser and it doesn't work.
I'll recheck the guide....


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

in network connections I did use the following ip....and I typed the IPs manually.
Ping worked again, but cant connect to it in browser.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Guide says you should type 192.168.1.1 and put in admin for account and admin for password.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

yes, but when I type 192.168.1.1, browser automatically says can't connect and I cant type my username and password. Also in the CD of my modem there's a "ADSL Modem Utility" file and when I click it I see this: 

IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Username: admin
Password: *****
Login Exit

When I click Login, it says Can not connect with the server. So, even its default settings can't connect.
Maybe I have a router (although I don't know) and 192.168.1.1 belongs to both router and modem and thats why I can't connect to it?

I remember I could connect to 192.168.1.1 some months ago but it doesnt work anymore...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

modem or modem/router the logon would be the same.

manual says to reset you just hold in the reset button for like 5 seconds.

You have disabled any firewalls running on your pc?


----------



## hcltouch (Mar 23, 2011)

We need to first understand the network setup at your place.
I think your modem is connected to the router and the pc and laptop must be connected to the router. If that is so, We will have to change the Ip address of your router. And if you want to do Port forwarding we need to do it on the router not on the modem.

If your network setup is the way same as in the image below please tell us and we will guide you to configure the router and the modem


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

hcltouch: Its something like that but not the same. Phone cable connects to modem, modem to switch(not router) and 2 computers are plugged in the switch.
I tried to connect modem to pc directly but didnt work to enter 192.168.1.1...although internet works normally.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Wand3r3r yes I tried with both antivirus and firewalls off but it didnt work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

and 192.168.1.1 remains your gateway ip. nothing in the manual but I would try https:

contact support. see if they can logon to the modem. if not they should replace it.


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

ok thanks I will...I just hope someone who knows what is talking answers in phone. Usually people who don't know what computer is answer and dont help....
I will threaten them that if they don't help I will change the ISP. Maybe that will work because they have a nonprofessional staff......
For the https I tried it but doesnt work


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

If the modem gives a private IP out, then it has to have built in routing software to have a NAT. This means ports are closed to the internet. Assuming you want your server on the public internet.

Bridge mode would fix this passing the public IP to whatever is connected to the modem. From there, is the question of the router..


----------



## Mistakes (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, I wanted to turn it to bridge mode to open the ports but cant connect to its config page...I called my isp and asked them to change my modem and they said if you don't like how it looks dont ask us. Well, I wont ask them from 1 May I will ask another ISP for my problems -.-
I will only regret for holding this ISP for 3 years and paying so much money for nothing, but this is life. Another ISP has a much much faster internet for a lower price and they have a better customer support, I was dumb for paying this...


----------

